# Opinions on hoof boots for trails



## LooneyTickAcres (Jun 23, 2015)

Ok..... Just spotted a similar thread in the hoof forum. It went a bit off topic to the OPs question though, so I would still be very appreciative on any input some may have as far as their experiences with certain boot brands. I should mention that I only plan on booting her fronts and that we would be riding about 5 miles or so every couple of days.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

I've heard only good things about Renegade boots.

My farrier swears on Equine Fusion. They are from Norway and have a flexible sole rather than the rigid one other hoof boots have. I tried several sizes on my horse, and none of them fit very well, so I can't say anything about funcionality and/or durability.

I tried easyboots before too and couldn't get the rubbing under control, so I returned them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

One of my horses had some pretty nasty laminitis for several years before I got him and he was really tenderfooted on gravel. I bought a used pair of Boa hoof boots for his fronts and used them any time I thought we would be going off the grass.

He was completely comfortable walking in the Boas. Now that I've had him for seven years he's getting to where he can handle the gravel barefoot.

Any of the boots will make a huge difference, and all of them can be fitted with extra pads for even more protection.


----------



## Joysthe14me (Dec 29, 2013)

None of our lesson horses have shoes and all use boots when we trail ride and some on a daily basis in the ring if they are prone to wearing out their hooves, so I have some hoof boot experience. 

Finding a boot that is the shape and height of the hoof is key. We have a few oddly shapped hooves (clubbed, wide etc). With most boots that comes up over the heel I like to use easy boots "sock" (meant for the old macs) :









Cavallo has some pastern wraps but they run small, and dont stay in place unless you get the new ones, that have front velcro to attach the wrap to the boot. I prefer the easyboot brand ones
Dont get these:








These might be ok:









If the hooves dont fit that typical shape get something with velcro like the easy boot *trail* or *cavallo*s. I love the easy boot trail but they do NOT hold up for long. Very conforming, can deal with the hoof being between sizes like after a fresh trim and not fly off. The cavallos are pretty sturdy, never had them fly off moving out on the trail. They are however bulky and heavy. They do come in fun colors tho (My pair are purple  ) . I will say that easy boot has a new trail boot out this year that I have not tried. If the stitching on them would hold up id use them all the time.


















Easy boot original is the go to boot we use. Our horses range from sizes 00-3 in easy boot. They have a premolded shape so if the hoof is not typical, this boot may come off. My mare is club footed in front and I cannot use these except on her back feet. These boots do a okay job of holding up but do tend to fly off and do not have the traction on the bottom that some other boots, like the Trail, offer. They are very low cut so they should not rub on any heels like other boots. In the ring, this boot can collect alot of sand.









Easy boot epic is just like the original but with a gaitor thing in the back. This velcros around the pastern which ads some stability and keeps the dirt from getting in the boot as badly. However, this boot can still fly off and then it flapping around the pastern until you stop (which is fine if your horses doesnt care about such things), which sometimes results in getting stepped on...and then ripped. It does at least keep the boot from flying off and down a ravine somewhere on the trail.









Boa boot. These remind me of the cavallos in that they are bulkier and heavier than the easy boot originals, but by-golly they are so much easier to put on. We have had a few of these and learned how to replace the dial wires if they snap, which is honestly going to break before the boot wears out. Sturdy boot. Gotta watch out for heel rubs.









Old Macs are on the bulky side but less so than the cavallos or boa. I have not had to deal with them come off on the trail or jumping but with all the straps you velcro on for them they better not go anywhere.  . These can collect sand in them in the ring but havent ever had a problem with them. We dont use them as much simply because the students hate to put on all the straps. There is a New Mac out by easy boot this year as well that I have not gotten to try. 









Easy boot glove is a very thin, supposed to be tight fitting boot. My experience with them is with the fit kit that easy boot has (worth using). The shape of the hoof is important and getting the perfect size is important. Horses hooves cannot change much in order for this one to fit (meaning you may have to trim the hoof yourself at 5 weeks to make sure the boot still fits). 








(glove on the left, backcountry on the right)

Easy boot back country; my trail boot of choice. This is basically the Glove with a Trail top portion. It is thin, fits snuggly so nothing gets in the boot, the velcro at the top keeps the boot from going anywhere. I use these trail riding and when I transitioned my mare from shoes to barefoot. I was able to use them on the front and the hind. I only have one pair so when I trail ride I use them on the rear and regular Trail on the front. These also come in wide. 









I have not used the renegade but do ride with some people who use them. They love them but the hoof does need to be a certain shape for them to fit well.
their new model...









One of my students had her horse with a nasty abscess blowout and bought the easy boot Transitions for him while he recovered. He was sound in the pasture with them, lame without. Was comfortable enough he could wear them during the day when he was out and not get rubs. Not sure how durable they would be as he was never worked in them. 









I have used the comfort pads in my boots and that makes a difference. I've also used something called durasole to help with hoof sensitivity.









You could get just about any boot you want that fits your horse and add the comfort pad to it. Sometimes ebay has good deals on hoof boots.


Best of Luck!

(Photos snagged from the interwebs for educational purposes, apologizes if I borrowed someones pic)


----------



## LooneyTickAcres (Jun 23, 2015)

Thank you all so much for your suggestions. Joysthe14me you really gave an amazingly detailed response! After looking it over, measuring, etc. I lucked out and my local used tack store had just the right size of Old Macs original for a great price. They said they would take them back if they didn't work out.....so far, they are fitting and working beautifully. The straps don't bug me at all, and they seem like they will be comfortable for her during all stages of trim. It took her a bit to get used to them, but she now has no trouble at all moving out on gravel. Thank you again for all the responses. I will keep this post stored for future reference.


----------

